# My little Diva



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I have more Rosie pics!!!
My little girl glowing

























With her favorite toy

















Princess Rosie


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

so adorable !!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OH she is a doll. Never tired of seeing pictures of maltese. Keep them coming
thanks for sharing
Char


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

SO cute!!!!








Never sick of seeing pictures!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She is just too cute!! I LOVE her little face!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!! Forgot one....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is so pretty!







I love see her pictures! I want to know how you get her to pose so well!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Sep 10 2005, 04:31 PM
> *She is so pretty!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!!! This time she just stood still, shes very good with photos. Of course every once in a while I hold a piece of chicken to draw her attention.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow! The green camera eyes actually look good on her! And she looks just like that little stuffed animal!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Soooo adorable


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 10 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Thanks everyone!!!  Forgot one....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









How could you forget that one?!








It is my absolute FAVORITE!!!
Send it to the calendar!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 10 2005, 06:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










How could you forget that one?!








It is my absolute FAVORITE!!!
Send it to the calendar!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98343
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know!!! I already sent the best ones in, that is my favorite also!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

She is too cute! Her hair goes up so nice already too. Does she scratch it out? I've been putting Kylee's up for like 2 months and she still isnt used to it and scratches it out the second i put it in...but in any event, she is a doll!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 10 2005, 07:24 PM
> *She is too cute! Her hair goes up so nice already too.  Does she scratch it out?  I've been putting Kylee's up for like 2 months and she still isnt used to it and scratches it out the second i put it in...but in any event, she is a doll!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98349*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!!! No, she doesnt scratch it out....its like she doesnt really notice it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks like a professional doggy model. It even looks like she is smiling. She is a natural at posing!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone for such kind words!!!!







I really got lucky....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Rosie is just adorable AJ







and you are obviously so proud of her








Keep the pictures coming as they are delightful


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Rosie is so cute







 She looks like she ia ready for a Christmas party.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG, she is beautiful! She has a very pretty expression.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She is the perfect model. So pretty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

AJ, little Rosie is so beautiful







She must have a mellow personality. I am so happy for you and her. Where do you get those dresses?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What a lil princess!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Sep 11 2005, 11:42 AM
> *AJ, little Rosie is so beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you







Well, its kind of funny, the real dresses for dogs dont actually fit her, so I use doll dresses. The princess one is a Madeline dress, for a rag doll. The christmas and the other dresses she was wearing are from the American girl dolls, itty bitty baby. I dug all the dresses up and we're having a fun time dressing her up! Heres a link to some of the clothes for the doll, I like the ballerina one and princess....

http://store.americangirl.com/pls/ag/AG_pa...mb?catid=375848


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe how cute Rosie is and what a girlie-girl! It amazes me that she poses and primps for the camera in her dress and topknot at such a young age!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

She is totally adorable,
















My Snowy is totally in love with her.
























All the pictures are wonderful but that last one is just georgeous


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

oh she is just too cute! you are very lucky she sits still for pictures! 

i am so happy for you that you got such a great pup.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, just love the outfit


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

All I can say is: WHAT A DOLL!!!! And I couldn't be happier for you, or your little baby. You BOTH deserve so much happiness









Several hugs, licks, and butt wiggles,

From me and the Gang


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

AJ~
She is beautiful! Isn't it fun to dress them up? She is a perfect doll!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank soo much!!! It is fun to dress her up!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Sep 17 2005, 08:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhh! Rosie might not realize she can run around when it's picture time.





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100656
[/B][/QUOTE]





















I dont think she does!!!


----------

